# Attachments have all gone 404



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2015)

Title says it, attachments have all gone 404.

Moderators here are pretty on the ball, seems reasonable to expect a fix soonish or faster or later. 

Meanwhile, this thread was started to hopefully avoid cluttering other threads with complaints on the topic.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Title says it, attachments have all gone 404.



Avatars have gone, too. One more reason to link to images, not "attach" them. I expect this to be a board issue though, as my login failed some hours ago with a "banned" message which clearly was a bug.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> ....Avatars have gone, too.......


Odd, some have, some have not, yours shows in this thread, mine doesn't.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > ....Avatars have gone, too.......
> ...



... that's because I just re-up'ed it.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks all fixed.
Mods are fast, good too!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 30, 2015)

All should be fixed, let us know if there's any more issues.


----------

